# Is my cat Bombay or domestic shorthair?



## feet beans (May 27, 2017)

I have a cat of unknown taken from a shelter at 4 months old. I wanted to know his breed since he's so unique in looks and personality, and closest match I have found is Bombay--unless he's a really cool mixed breed, that is. If it helps, the only things on him that aren't black are his eyes and inside his ears- even his claws and toe pads are black. He also doesn't meow, he can chirp but what would be a meow is more like a weird musical sort of sound. It's like he's rolling his tongue all the time, and I know that doesn't make sense but I don't know how to describe it since it's only him I've ever heard make that sound :grin2: any opinions are welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm a little partial to black kitties. He's a beautiful DSH (domestic short hair). Love his expression in the first picture.


----------



## feet beans (May 27, 2017)

Thank you, I think he's one of the prettiest cats I've met and yes he has a very strong personality!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

DSH=Domestic Shorthair. A Bombay is a hybrid cross between a Burmese and black American Shorthair. Although your boy appears to have a satiny non-matting coat (most black DSH cats do), but he doesn't have the orange eyes and rounded head with a cheekier look of a Burmese and his ears seem too long and upright. Tho at his age, he may grow into a more cheekier look and possibly into his ears as he matures when around a year old. Unless you have registration papers from a recognized cat association, such as CFA=Cat Fanciers' Assoc. or TICA=The International Cat Assoc., then he's a DSH. Black cats are usually the most numerous at any cat shelter, because some people have the opinion that they bring bad luck or some other superstition. Also Bombays are not that common at cat shows in the way that Siamese, Persians, or Maine Coons are. In my experience I've had some very wonderful loving black cats....the only thing about them is it's hard to see fleas on them! However, you can catch a lot of fleas by grooming them regularly with a _flea comb_ during the summer season. Your boy looks very sweet!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I might've been owned by a cat who might've been part Bombay. Quite friendly and loving. (not to mention quite playful), and the most unusual trait about him, which I found to be extremely adorable is that he loved giving hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He is beautiful! What's his name?


----------

